# Im Handel: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. September 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft *

					Das neue PCGH-Sonderheft erläutert anschaulich und Schritt für Schritt, wie man Mini-PCs für unterschiedliche Einsatzzwecke zusammenstellt, baut und die Software einrichtet. Zudem testet PC Games Hardware Bauteile wie beispielsweise Mini-Gehäuse und kleine Grafikkarten, damit am Ende alles passt. Das neue PCGH-Sonderheft liegt ab dem 25. September 2013 am Kiosk, kann aber heute schon vorbestellt oder als Prämie erstanden werden. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft *


----------



## maikeru (25. September 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*

passt zeitlich echt gut. ist auch ein Setup zum spielen via Lan-Streaming dabei?


----------



## eRaTitan (25. September 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*

Geht mir genauso, will einen Kleinen LAN-Party Knecht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*



maikeru schrieb:


> passt zeitlich echt gut. ist auch ein Setup zum spielen via Lan-Streaming dabei?


 
Was meinst Du damit genau?


----------



## maikeru (25. September 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*

Damit meinte ich das sich in nächster Zeit wahrscheinlich mehr Pc-Spieler mit dem Thema Htpc auseinandersetzten werden.

Mein 2. Satz vorweg war nicht 100% ernst gemeint.

Es ging um das von Valve angekündigte "In-Home-Streaming", das wohl eine ähnliche/gleiche Technologie wie Nvidias "Schield" bietet.
Es salopp gesagt ermöglicht,
Spiele vom "Gaming Rechner" zum "htpc" zu streamen.

Natürlich wurde dies erst Montag veröffentlicht und noch weiss keiner was für anforderungen an so etwas gestellt werden.


----------



## Voigt (25. September 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*

Dass Lan Streaming geht jetzt auch schon, auch kostenlos. Hat leider recht viele Sachen, welche man beachten muss.
Für einen Nutzer, Splashtop mit Nvidia GPU oder Windowed Mode.
Bei mehr als einen Nutzer, VMware Workstation, dann gehen zwar nur DX9 oder OpenGL Titel, und auch nur wirklich im Windowed Mode, aber es geht schon.

Mal schauen wie das In-Home-Streaming wird.


----------



## Enrico (25. September 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*

Ich wuerde das ja gerne das Heft als PDF kaufen, ist allerdings weder in Asien noch in Nordamerika zu haben


----------



## Master451 (28. September 2013)

Ich habe das Heft inzwischen bekommen und muss sagen, dass es alles in allem ganz gut geworden ist; das Thema Mini-PC ist für mich recht aktuell, da ich schon länger mit dem Bau eines kleinen Gaming-PCs liebäugle. Von daher sind die Konfigurationen spannend, die "kurze" GTX 670 habe ich vorher so nicht gesehen...
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass beim Mini-Gaming-PC irgendwas mit den Preisen in der Tabelle schiefgegangen ist; wenn man das einfach durchaddiert, kommt man auf 1040€ und nicht auf 905€, wobei das Prodigy auch nicht 20€ kostet sondern eher so 70€. Ich sehe auch nicht ganz den Sinn in einem Z87-Highend-Mainboard für 190€, genauso wie dem K-Prozessor, bei solch kompakten Abmessungen wäre Übertakten wohl mit extremen Lautstärken verbunden... Wenn man unbedingt WLAN braucht, kann man ja das ASUS Z87I-Pro (150€) nehmen, den meisten würde aber wohl auch ein ASRock B85M-ITX (70€) reichen... Wenn man dann noch den 4570 statt dem 4670K nimmt, kann man 70-150€ sparen, je nach Mainboard, ohne große Leistungseinbußen... Wäre vielleicht mal eine Idee für das nächste Heft, nicht nur Upgrades, sondern auch Spartipps anführen...


----------



## Skeen29 (6. Oktober 2013)

2011 habe ich mir bereits so einen kleinen gebaut.
Mittlerweile ist noch eine SSD und eine GTX 660 reingewandert... 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/137917-mini-gaming-pc-vom-feinsten.html


----------



## Gadteman (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*



Enrico schrieb:


> Ich wuerde das ja gerne das Heft als PDF kaufen, ist allerdings weder in Asien noch in Nordamerika zu haben


 
Wieso, ist die deutsche Bestellseite dort geblockt? Kannst du das erläutern? 

@Sonderheft
Ich habe die PDF E-Paper Version Online gekauft, weil die eigentlich langt und von der mobilität (auf smartphone immer dabei überall lesbar) genial ist. Etwas frech finde ich trotzdem die Preisgestaltung, da die E-Paper Version logischerweise keine Videodisk beinhaltet und bedrucktes Papier wohl kostenlos ist? Die (benachteiliegte) E-Paper Version kostet genau so viel, wie eine gedruckte. Die redaktionellen Inhalte sind vielleicht die gleichen, aber einen kleinen preislichen Vorteil der papierlosen und Beigaben abgespeckten Version sollte doch möglich sein, oder?


----------



## Enrico (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Jetzt vorbestellen: Mini-PCs im Eigenbau 2013 - Nagelneues Sonderheft*



Gadteman schrieb:


> Wieso, ist die deutsche Bestellseite dort geblockt? Kannst du das erläutern?


"Dieser Artikel ist in ihrem Land nicht verfuegbar." oder aehnliche Spaesse bei allen Webseiten. 

Die iPad-App laedt dafuer ewig... und wird nicht fertig und zeigt gar nix


----------



## Onkel_Buntus (10. Oktober 2013)

Sehr schön!

Wollte gerade einen für meine Eltern zusammenstellen.
Auf zum Kiosk!


----------



## JustM3 (16. Oktober 2013)

@http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/7733-master451.htmlMaster451
das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, mit den falschen Preisen - da sollten die PCGH Redakteure noch mal ihren Excel-Code checken 
Deshweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass z.B. der direkte Link zum Enermax Triathlon Eco der im Sonderheft mit www.pcgh.de/preis/960674 angegeben ist, gar nicht auf das Enermax Netzteil verweist, sondern auf eins von beQuiet! (Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222) ab 42€ (stand 16.10.2013)). Ein 'Enermax Triathlor Eco' hab ich hingegen gar nicht gefunden, jedenfalls nicht mit den angegebenen 500 Watt und auch nicht für 40€.. 
Für die Ausgewählte Hardware gehe ich auch mit der Meinung von Master451 einher. Das Maximus VI Impact ist für mich persönlich viel zu teuer, als dass ich es kaufen würde. Selbst bei dem zweiplazierten MSI Z871 überlege ich, ob es wirklich ein Z87 sein muss, oder ob ich das identische Mainboard mit H87-Chip nehme, welches aber nochmals 30€ günstiger ist.
Für mich persönlich wäre es auch interessant gewesen, wo ein Dual-Radiator in dem verwendeten Prodigy-Gehäuse überall platz gehabt hätte (Rückwand?, Deckel?, Front?, mitten rein?) ohne das wesentliche Komponenten wie DVD-Laufwerk weichen müssen. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, kann man ja die Festplatten sogar an der Seite unterbringen.
Das Heft ist Abgesehen von den genannten Kritikpunkten jedoch gut gelungen und hat mir viel Vorfreude auf meinen kommenden MiniGamerPC beschert


----------



## Daniel_M (21. Oktober 2013)

Tolles Heft!


----------



## killer89 (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss auch sagen: Tolles Heft!

Allerdings würde ich mir noch wünschen, dass ihr bitte in einer der nächsten Ausgaben der regulären PCGH einen Vergleich von FM2+ Boards bringt, insbesondere Micro-ATX und dazu vielleicht noch das Bitfenix Prodigx M und das Aerocool DS Cube.

Ich habe nämlich derzeit das normale Prodigy und bin da nicht ganz zufrieden mit, weil z.B. die Grafikkarte zu nah an der Gehäusewand ist oder ich keine zusätzliche SoKa einbauen kann oder auch weil das NT trotz richtiger Größe nicht so wirklich passt, weshalb ich den Zwischenschritt zwischen ITX und ATX machen will. 

Wäre schön, wenn ihr das vielleicht einmal unterbringen könntet 

MfG


----------



## nobbi77 (25. Oktober 2013)

Peripherie zum Platzsparen wäre auch mal ne Idee. Ich habe mir einen Slot-in-Einbaurahmen von Silverstone gekauft für den 5,25" Schacht und da passen noch 4!!!! 2,5" Laufwerke rein. Geniale Sache. Das kommt irgendwann nochmal ins Haus für mein LianLi.....


----------

